# Raleigh



## marius.suiram (Sep 24, 2016)

Only one picture




 

It is a Clubman from the 50's.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2016)

marius.suiram said:


> Only one picture
> 
> View attachment 363123
> 
> It is a Clubman from the 50's.




Lucky find! Those are great and not terribly common in the US.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 24, 2016)

Not mine, somebody asked me if I want to buy.
I have no idea of the price. I saw on ebay two of them, the one similar is 900, listed not sold.
I am not sure if he wants to sell or wants to got an idea about the value.
I asked for more pictures. Next week maybe.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 25, 2016)

that's a pretty good picture...


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 27, 2016)

That silver indent in the fork is for a locking key but they seem to be rare.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 27, 2016)

the fork crown was a segment of tubing, which did make for a good optional lock barrel.


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 28, 2016)

That Sure Sta stand clamped on a Reynolds frame is a painful sight. There's bound to be damage there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like an Esge properly clamped in the stiffest spot on the frame, between bottom bracket shell and chainstay bridge - if there is damage, it's likely limited to the paint.

But I always make a point to pad mine - current Esge/Pletscher makes top-side polymer clamps with a longer bolt, and I always gorilla-blue closed-cell foam to the bottom side clamp plate.  (I'll crop out a photo and throw it up this afternoon...)


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 29, 2016)

It's an aftermarket Shure Sta. An ESGE is a good stand and perfectly at home on a 2030 framed  bike, but 531 framed Clubmans never came with kickstands and damaging the chain stays with one will lower it's appeal and value.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

probably right then, I can't find anything on sure sta, but I'm guessing it's a cheap Esge knock-off...


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 29, 2016)

For someone like me that rides beat old roadsters, it seems like a trivial matter, but to the folks that pay a lot of money for these high end bikes, it's a big deal. To make matters worse, those Shuresta stands have flat top plates with a non slip waffle pattern cast in. I'd bet my morning coffee things are ugly under there. Nobody would keep a stand on this bike, so the squashed stays would be very noticeable. In fact, the first thing lovers of this type bike would say when seeing it would be ...Nice bike, too bad about the chain stays.
edit. Sorry got the name wrong google Shuresta kick stand


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

way cool, bro. 
Here's the best Pletscher rig, and I gorilla glue closed-cell foam to the bottom plate (cropped from a larger photo)




they call it deluxe top plate http://www.thorusa.com/accessories/pletscher.htm


----------



## Finnsech (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice work! Very well done.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 29, 2016)

I would not be too discouraged by the stand. The flat jaw ones tend to crunch the stays. I would not be afraid to leave it, if functioning, and just ride with the stand. It is part of the bike's history at this point anyway. Use it as a bargaining point for a lower price as needed though.


----------



## marius.suiram (Sep 29, 2016)

I am not worried about that kick stand now. 
I am worried if the guy will be back to me with pictures and an asking price. 
Thanks for your replies. Anything noticed, good or bad, helps.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2016)

here is an enhanced photo


 
the fork paint is dinged in all the usual places
typical of Raleigh paint, much of it has evaporated. 
The frame and fork look sound, 
Looks like a bare steel spot in front of the chainstay sock - he may have been sanding there for some reason


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 1, 2016)

Good pictures.
How much should I pay for it?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 1, 2016)

I tried to buy a Rudge Pathfinder GP of similar age and condition, but with Benelux RD, with asking price of $200 and talked with the seller about shipping.
We swapped a couple of phone calls, then never heard back, so I'm sure he sold it locally.





the blue color of the Clubman is great, but it needs repainting, anyway


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 1, 2016)

I had the possibility to buy a Rudge Mustang one month ago for 150. Probably l was able to take it for 100.
But i didn't know anything about these bikes and when l saw that it is a 3 speed hub on it, l thought it was a replacement. Now i know it was original. Maybe I will find the pictures


----------



## marius.suiram (Oct 1, 2016)

Here is the Rudge:


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2016)

The Rudge Mustang was a 50s-early 60s juvenile model specially for the US and Canadian markets. It was meant to appeal to the western cowboy fad of those times... even though it was an English bike. I'd pass on the Mustang.

It looks like that Clubman has a specialty hub with a 2-part shifter. You can see the end screw of the 2-part shifter in the non-drive side nut on the axle. It may be a four speed. That would add somewhat significantly to the value. AWs are common, FWs not so much, AMs uncommon, and FMs quite uncommon here in the US. The four speeds are great hubs.

I'd want to check the frame over before buying it. It's 531, so check for dents/dings/cracks in the tubes, but it's still relatively sturdy material. Check for crunched chainstays under that kickstand. Bear in mind that it hurts the value if they're crunched, but it may not affect how the bike rides. If the frame is good and it appears as it looks in the pictures, I'd offer $250 for the bike as it stands as a final point, a bit more if the chainstays are not crunched under the stand and the saddle is good. I could see $300 if the stays are good and the saddle is workable. Maybe start at $200 and see if they bite. Go up a little if needed. Note any bargaining points like the chainstays/kickstand issue and any damage tot he lightweight fenders. It would be worth more if less work was needed, but I think it looks like a very good start on a bike.

If it were close to me, I would aggressively pursue that bike. These were premium cycles in their day for serious, competitive club riders.


----------

